# PR for Software QA Analyst



## dvishwakarma (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Expat members,

I am currently in Nepal and willing to move to Canada as an PR. My qualification and experience are as below:

Experiencce:

Currently Working as Senior Software Quality Analyst and been engaged in same field for more than 5 years.

Education

Currently Pursuing Masters in Computer Application from IGNOU.
Hold Bachelor Degree in Arts

What chances are there for me in obtaining the PR visa?

Also,would appreciate if some-help could be offered on detailed application procedures for applying for Canadian PR visa.

Regards,
DeepakV


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Please visit the Gov website for detailed info.
They have explained everything in detail.


----------



## dvishwakarma (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you abhisve and will definitely visit the immigration site


----------

